# White cloud mountain minnows :)



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Added 150 white cloud mountain minnows to my aquarium as for the past 6-8 months I've removed a lot of fish since I'm trying to make it a shrimp only aquarium then thought white clouds are quite nice.

They're from April.

Here are some photos and a quick movie I made of releasing the minnows into my aquarium. (I'm not that great at making videos but just for fun)

150 Minnows by Raymond Wong, on Flickr






Thanks for looking

Ray


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! Amazing! How did you and April even manage to keep count?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Counting fish is what I do. Catch 5, 5, 5, etc till I hit 150.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

i had white cloud minnows before but didn't have that much. Do they school tight?


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Not bad the way they school, not too tight but it was the easiest way for me to get an army of them. They seem to fit in my aquascape.

Thanks for looking

Ray


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

Wow, that is beautiful.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Ahhh.. I was wondering where they all went


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

Rare to see a big group of the same species, very nice!


----------

